# Solitary Asymptomatic Thyroid Metastasis from Hepatocellular Carcinoma Detected by FD



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Solitary Asymptomatic Thyroid Metastasis from Hepatocellular Carcinoma Detected by FDG-PET/CT

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=080210&subspec_id=419


----------

